
Vim-mergetool: Nicer Git merge workflows with vim (plugin) - withrocks
https://github.com/samoshkin/vim-mergetool
======
withrocks
This vim plugin provides a smooth merge workflow in vim. It shows the files
that are to be merged without conflict markers and the workflow becomes much
more like what I was used to from GUI tools like Beyond Compare, but you stay
in vim.

